# winrar: how to extract the files that are split into parts



## kungfu

here my problem is there 20 parts of rar files i have the second parts of the 20 files which i need most, now if i download all the rar parts it will be my wastage of my time and the remaining part are not need much of it but when i try to extract the files it says the third part of the rar file needed.
now my request is if there is any software to extract the only rar part file i want?


----------



## JohnWill

What is the source of the RAR files?


----------



## kungfu

i didn't get what you are asking?
i mean what do you mean by source file? do you mean the software for the split file if tat is than its a winrar or if the you are mentioning about the sites where i download it, 
well the problem is i am confused and i didnt get you, can you pliz specify on what source file means?


----------



## JohnWill

Where did the file come from? What is supposed to be in it?


----------



## kungfu

it contains a templates of Adobe Indesign cs2 templates i got it from a forum called


Code:


www.smilegods.com

 and thru rapid share, i really need the part of the file i dont want all the part
so how am i going to extract the only part that i want which is connected to all the other split files


----------



## JohnWill

You need to extract the whole thing and then pick from the extracted folder(s).

You can try to "repair" an individual part of the RAR file, you might get lucky. Anything that spans outside the single RAR file will be lost.


----------



## eshu

yes there is, but only then when partial .rar files are not connected...

you can use this little app. called Zipeg and it free one!!!
it worked for me! ( i had 46 pices (some 4.6GB) and only need one under 1Mb script inside one of them) ; found one that i needed used password and there it was standing before me! )

link: http://www.zipeg.com/

enjoy!


----------



## hewee

Seems that site is filled with programs that have you go to http://rapidshare.com/ and then download all of them and they are in parts because the programs are so big. 
But lots I seen are not free programs so they are hacking them and uploading to http://rapidshare.com/ and posting links.


----------

